# Ultra 90 Supplements



## Mystic Rain (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't know if this is considered an actual diet thing or not, so I sincerely apologize if it turns out it is. 

I keep hearing about this stuff on the radio station I listen to, and so I went to check out the website myself. I'm kind of curious about it now. Does anyone believe it actually works? Has anyone ever tried it?



> As we age our body's ability to digest whole food proteins becomes less and less efficient. Also as we age our bodies ability to create and maintain collagen diminishes. Since collagen is the second most abundant substance in our body after water, the effects from this loss are very visible. We get fine lines and wrinkles, our joints begin to stiffen and ache, our hair becomes lifeless and our bodies lose tone. In order to counteract the loss of collagen we can support our body by supplementing with Ultra 90&#8482;. Collagen can be used by the body to tighten and tone the muscles, ease and erase fine lines and wrinkles, add body to limp and lifeless hair, increase joint function and flexibility. And if taken when dieting and on an empty stomach, it can help reduce body fat.
> 
> 
> Safe, all natural - No caffeine or stimulants.
> ...



http://www.ultra90.com/


----------



## comperic2003 (Feb 6, 2008)

Mystic Rain said:


> I don't know if this is considered an actual diet thing or not, so I sincerely apologize if it turns out it is.
> 
> I keep hearing about this stuff on the radio station I listen to, and so I went to check out the website myself. I'm kind of curious about it now. Does anyone believe it actually works? Has anyone ever tried it?
> 
> ...



You do realize that Ultra90 is a weight loss product, right? Therefore, it is more than likely bullshit, especially if it was advertised on the radio. Not only that, but collagen protein, from supplementation, is usually a very low quality, incomplete protein that will do very little to assist your body in everyday function. There is no scientific evidence that supports the notion that collagen supplementation will help one lose weight or delay the process of aging. Save your money.


----------



## comperic2003 (Feb 6, 2008)

Addressing the benefits of this product:
*
Safe, all natural - No caffeine or stimulants.* (Big deal, the FDA does not even have a definition for the world natural. Shit, 7up is all "natural")

*No muscle loss - Assists muscle tone & helps strengthen joints* (So does lifting weights, and that is proven)

*Assists in building lean muscle-lean muscle weighs more than fat resulting in loss of body inches* (So do lifting weights and eating a more sound diet)

*Helps increase energy & stamina due to the body burning off excess body fats and sugars more efficiently *(How does collagen, a structurally complex, but functionally limited, protein help do all that?)

*Helps shorten work-out recovery time* (Highly doubt it. If collagen is ever used for energy is it usually in the form of gelatin. Gelatin, as in Jello, is a very poor quality protein. Oh, and if you are burning protein for energy you are either running a marathon or not eating enough)

*Helps reduce wrinkles and age spots* (No scientific evidence supporting this claim)

*No strict dieting or exercise necessary *(Define strict)

*Promotes an overall sense of well-being* (So do cigarettes)


----------



## Risible (Feb 6, 2008)

I know nothing specific about it, but it sure sounds like snake oil to me. You know the old saying, "If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is."


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 6, 2008)

I automatically distrust any product employing the words 'ultra' or 'extreme'.*



*Anyone who spells the latter 'X-treme' should be shot on sight.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 6, 2008)

This product is a diuretic.

Diuretics WILL make you lose fat eventually by fucking up your kidneys. Yes, this product works. It definitely would put more protein in your bloodstream, but I don't consider kidney failure to be the best way of weight loss.


----------



## love dubh (Feb 6, 2008)

If it's packaged with a snazzy-sounding name and is advertised on the radio, 99% of the time it's bullshit. If you don't have to lift a finger and you can lose 20lbs? Bullshit! And this is hilarious but bullshit as well a lumbar injury waiting to happen.


----------



## comperic2003 (Feb 6, 2008)

love dubh said:


> If it's packaged with a snazzy-sounding name and is advertised on the radio, 99% of the time it's bullshit. If you don't have to lift a finger and you can lose 20lbs? Bullshit! And this is hilarious but bullshit as well a lumbar injury waiting to happen.



Well obviously that chair does not work. It is the hula chair, a cheap knockoff of the original, Hawaii chair. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9_amg-Aos4


----------



## Mystic Rain (Feb 6, 2008)

comperic2003 said:


> Save your money.



Oh, I had no intention of purchasing it. I was only curious and wanted to know what others thought. It appears the general consensus agrees it may be a load of bunk.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 6, 2008)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I automatically distrust any product employing the words 'ultra' or 'extreme'.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone who spells the latter 'X-treme' should be shot on sight.



AGREED!


----------

